# Found another problem with Hybrid view



## ElRay (Dec 10, 2009)

In trying to track-down the being thrown back to page 1 problem, I found another problem with Hybrid view. On threads with a lot of posts, I get an error like:

```
Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 12343 bytes) in /home/sevenstr/public_html/forum/showthread.php on line 1268
```
If I turn off Hybrid view, the page loads correctly.

This response is specifically from: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/4008-hot-auction-thread-guitars-only.html but I also get the same style from other threads with a lot of posts.

Ray


----------

